# Sierra Mountain Canine Formula for LBP



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi, would Sierra Mountain Canine Formula be ok for a LBP? According to there website "Sierra Mountain Dog-- calcium: 1.6%, as-fed; phosphorus: 1.0%, as-fed". Here's where I got the information from: Taste of the Wild : Faq I'm trying to help out my friend, who is getting an 8 week old lab/boxer puppie :smile: I'm not sure I can get him to buy this, because he's on A tight budget like most. The other option is Diamond Natural Large Breed Puppy. Thanks.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Diamond Naturals LBP is good for the price.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't really know what "as fed" means...LOL.
Are these numbers the max? In order to know if this food is acceptable you will want to know the max percentages. Some bags of food will list the min. but not the max.

If these numbers are the max it looks as if it may be okay.

Another okay kibble for the price is Chicken Soup for the Pet Lovers Soul Large Breed Puppy.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for the replies:smile: I called up Diamond and the lady I spoke with said its per 100 calories. I think she said kcal but I'm not sure. I asked if it was the max and she said it just states per 100 kcal. 

I like the idea of rotating foods. I currently rotate all 4 formulas of TOTW, with my 8 year old American Bulldog. I'm not sure I could get my friend, to buy anything more expensive than Diamond Natural. I got him to switch to it, from ol'roy, for his adult lab. It was about a year ago and it was hard to convince him that it was junk. I scared him with recalls I know even the premium kibbles have recalls, but this was my tactic and it worked:biggrin: Can anyone recommend food, that is ok for A LBP and in the price range of $30-$40 for a large bag. Maybe I could get him to rotate foods. The chicken soup LBP is chicken and turkey based and the diamond natural LBP is lamb based. That seems like a good choice for rotation and the diamond natural will cut down on the cost. How many different foods are good to use in a rotation? Thanks for the help.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

cast71 said:


> Can anyone recommend food, that is ok for A LBP and in the price range of $30-$40 for a large bag. Maybe I could get him to rotate foods. The chicken soup LBP is chicken and turkey based and the diamond natural LBP is lamb based. That seems like a good choice for rotation and the diamond natural will cut down on the cost. How many different foods are good to use in a rotation? Thanks for the help.


going with the chicken soup LBP and diamond naturals LBP is probably the way to go on a budget.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I was also looking into the canidae line. They say it's for all life stages. Is it ok to feed some of the formulas to a LBP? They only list the minimum levels of calcium and phosphorous levels. I emailed them asking for the max levels, but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

They do list the maximum levels. Under guaranteed analysis there's a link for Detailed Nutrient Analysis. It looks like all the formulas are not good for a LBP. How long is it recommended to keep a puppy on the LBP formulas? Thanks.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I think you want to keep them on a LBP formula until they are about a year old.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi, Thanks for the info. I guess at 1 year there almost finished growing? I got my puppy at 1.5 years old and at 8 he's still a puppy:smile:

I got a response from diamond what "as fed" means. "Dry Matter is the value for a nutrient assuming all moisture is removed. Dry matter is mostly used by veterinarians because it yields specific information on a more uniform basis. As Fed would be the value for a nutrient without removing the moisture." I guess we would use the "as fed" value for the max calcium and phosphorous levels. 

I was wondering if there was a major difference between the diamond natural LBP and the Sierra Mountain Canine Formula. Protein, fat and calories are similar. They both have similar calcium and phosphorous levels. The only major difference I can see is that one has rice in it and the other has potatoes. Does anyone think that the Sierra Mountain Canine Formula is much better than Diamod natural LBP or are they about the same? Here are the formulas ingredients

SIERRA MOUNTAIN CANINE FORMULA

Protein: 25% Fat: 15%
Calories: 3,611 kcal/kg (338 kcal/cup) Calculated Metabolizable Energy

Ingredients
Lamb, lamb meal, sweet potatoes, potatoes, peas, canola oil, potato protein, roasted lamb, tomato pomace, natural flavor, salt, choline chloride, mixed tocopherols (a natural preservative and source of vitamin E) dried chicory root, taurine, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein	25.0%	Minimum
Crude Fat	15.0%	Minimum
Crude Fiber	4.0%	Maximum
Moisture	10.0%	Maximum
Zinc	150 mg/kg	Minimum
Selenium	0.4 mg/kg	Minimum
Vitamin E	150 IU/kg	Minimum
Taurine *	.05%	Minimum
Omega-6 Fatty Acids	2.4%	Minimum
Omega-3 Fatty Acids	0.3%	Minimum

Sierra Mountain Dog-- calcium: 1.6%, as-fed; phosphorus: 1.0%, as-fed




Diamond Naturals
Large Breed Puppy Lamb & Rice Formula

Protein: 27% Fat: 15%
Calories: 3,656 kcal/kg (342 kcal/cup) Calculated ME

Ingredients
Lamb, lamb meal, egg product, cracked pearled barley, millet, ground rice, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), potato protein, oatmeal, potatoes, tomato pomace, flaxseed, natural flavor, ocean fish meal, salmon oil (source of DHA), potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, kelp, carrots, peas, apples, tomatoes, blueberries, spinach, dried skim milk, cranberry powder, rosemary extract, parsley flake, yucca schidigera extract, L-Carnitine, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.


Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein	27.0%	Minimum
Crude Fat	15.0%	Minimum
Crude Fiber	3.0%	Maximum
Moisture	10.0%	Maximum
Calcium	1.2%	Minimum
Phosphorus	1.2%	Maximum
Phosphorus	1.0%	Minimum
Zinc	150 mg/kg	Minimum
Selenium	0.4 mg/kg	Minimum
Vitamin E	150 IU/kg	Minimum
L-Carnitine *	30 mg/kg	Minimum
Omega-6 Fatty Acids	2.2%	Minimum
Omega-3 Fatty Acids	0.3%	Minimum
DHA (Docosahexaenoic acid) *	0.05%	Minimum

The calcium level is 1.2% minimum doesnt list the maximum. The phosphorous is 1% minimum and 1.2% maximum


----------

